# Moving back to the US while I-130 is Processing...



## Rachealohh (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello,

My husband and myself are coming to the end of (hopefully) the first part of the visa process. We are waiting for our I-130 to be processed at the USCIS London Field Office and approved within the next couple weeks....or a month. 

I was originally going to move back to Michigan AFTER we finish the second process. (Applying for Form DS-260 / Affidavit of Support, etc. ) Because my help was no longer needed and I am not needed physically at the interview or anything of that sort.

My question is...something came up and I am able to move back home to Michigan at the end of May for VERY cheap VS. double the price in June or July. Is this going to cause a problem with the application? Is this allowed for me to move back to the states before he applies or do I have to physically be living in the U.K at the time he applies into this second process? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

-Racheal


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The US citizen can return to US whenever they like.

They do not need to remain in the UK for any part of the I-130 process.


----------



## Boddis (Dec 28, 2020)

Rachealohh said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband and myself are coming to the end of (hopefully) the first part of the visa process. We are waiting for our I-130 to be processed at the USCIS London Field Office and approved within the next couple weeks....or a month.
> 
> ...




how was the issue solved?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

This thread is 3 years old.... if you have your own questions ask them in a new thread.


----------

